# Washed Green Beans



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi. Is anyone roasting anything good at the moment? Looking for something with a nice sweet spot for a beginner roaster.

I have just been through a Rwanda Huye Mountain so ready for a change.

Any views on El Salvador Los Pirineos Washed Bourbon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm really enjoying Rave's Papua New Guinea and Honduras beans at the moment.

I use both for Aeropress and espresso. PNG is a great smooth well rounded milk drink (flat white etc) and the Honduras is tasty for Aeropress. You can obviously use Honduras as an espresso but I find it quite sweet.

Hopefully that might help but let us know how you get on.


----------



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks - will give it a try


----------

